# refused refund from tesco



## raindog (9 Dec 2008)

just called into tesco nutgrove and tried to get refund on some pork products
only to be refused as i didn't have the actual product, the staff while friendly seemed completely clueless and despite showing him statment from tesco in the paper still refused to honour it, any ideas on where to go now with this?N.C.A


----------



## bananas (9 Dec 2008)

You don't have the actual product? Do you have packaging or a receipt or any proof that it existed?


----------



## Marion (9 Dec 2008)

> only to be refused as i didn't have the actual product,



Do you mean this or did you intend to say you didn't have the receipt?

If you don't have the product there is little you can do. If you have the product and the receipt you should be given a refund. 

Marion


----------



## sandrat (9 Dec 2008)

apparently if you dumped the product as instructed but have receipt they should refund it, it was faulty as it has been recalled they don't need to see it if it is faulty. however i guess you could return it receiptless and get a refund and then go with receipt and get another...


----------



## sandrat (9 Dec 2008)

*The National Consumer Agency has released advice to consumers and retailers who have purchased products affected by the nationwide pork recall.*

The Agency is calling on all retailers to take a reasonable and responsible approach to this issue, following some confusion surrounding the issue.

The position of the Agency is as follows:

Consumers are entitled, under law, to a refund on production of a receipt or alternative proof of purchase.
Consumers should return the affected products together with a receipt (if available)
Where consumers do not have a receipt, the Agency expects retailers to refund in relation to own brand products and to adopt a reasonable approach to refunds for branded and other products where the consumer is known to be a regular customer.
Where consumers have dumped product and have a receipt, the NCA expects retailers to take a reasonable approach.
Retailers should provide a cash refund in all cases (there have been indications that some retailers are seeking to differentiate between own-brand and branded product, offering cash in some cases and credit notes in other cases).
In relation to a product bought in a multiple (Dunnes, Tesco, Superquinn, Aldi, Lidl), any branch of that multiple should accept the returned good and issue a refund.  Otherwise, products should be returned to the shop from which they were bought.
NCA is calling on retailers to immediately confirm their acceptance of this approach
If consumers have any problems or need further information they can contact the National Consumer Agency on 1890-432-432.

*Retailers Approach: *

*Superquinn*
·        Full refund, with or without receipts on own brand goods
·        Full refund, with receipt on branded products
·        Without a valid receipt  - for loyalty card and internet customers only the value of the product(s) will be put on a gift card

*Tesco*
·        Full refund, with or without receipts on own brand goods
·        Full refund, with proof of purchase on branded products

*Supervalu/Centra*
·        Full refund without receipt any SuperValu, CENTRA, Daybreak and Day Today own brand products.
·        Full refund, with receipt on branded products
·        Local knowledge on the part of the shop owner may allow Branded product refunds without a receipt.

*Lidl*
·        Full refund, with or without receipts on any pork product identified as a Lidl product

*Aldi *
·        Full refund, with or without receipts on any pork product identified as an Aldi product

*Londis*
·        Head Office is recommending to franchisees full refund with proof of purchase
·        Where no proof of purchase the decision to refund is entirely at the discretion of the local franchise in question.

*BWG Spar & Eurospar*
·        BWG Spar and Eurospar are giving refunds on their own brand goods and on receipted branded goods

*Barry Group Costcutter and Costcutter Express *
·        Have advised their stores to give full refunds.
·        They are adopting a 'common sense' approach and not expecting their regular customers to have a receipt. Where a 'stranger' customer comes in for a refund they are looking at it on a case by case basis.

*Dunnes Stores*  - No formal position

[broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007 (9 Dec 2008)

> Where consumers have dumped product and have a receipt, the NCA expects retailers to take a reasonable approach.



That would be open to abuse. People could well have eaten those rashers and sausages.


----------



## raindog (9 Dec 2008)

apologies it wasn't clear, i had the receipt but not the product but as  i understand  it this is sufficient to get a refund


----------



## bond-007 (9 Dec 2008)

If that was the case people would be claiming on receipts all the way back until September.

I think the NCA is clearly wrong in that case. No product=No refund.


----------



## raindog (9 Dec 2008)

i'd expect that the refund would only be backdated for a week or so


----------



## sandrat (9 Dec 2008)

well if you ate the product you have maybe eaten dioxins so therefore faulty and you should be refunded? or you might have had it in the freezer


----------



## rmelly (9 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> well if you ate the product you have maybe eaten dioxins so therefore faulty and you should be refunded? or you might have had it in the freezer


 
? Well if you can prove it contained dioxins they'll be glad to refund I'm sure. Let's not forget that not all port products were affected. The recall and proposed cull is purely a marketing exercise to control the situation, effectively to draw a line under the issue and move forward.


----------



## steph1 (9 Dec 2008)

This whole thing is a total mess.  They told us to get rid of it - or did they mean get rid of it by bringing it back to the shop where it was bought and for them to get rid of it and then give out refunds??


----------



## theresa1 (9 Dec 2008)

steph1 said:


> This whole thing is a total mess. They told us to get rid of it - or did they mean get rid of it by bringing it back to the shop where it was bought and for them to get rid of it and then give out refunds??


 

- Throw it in the bin was the first advice -infact they shyed away from simply stating basic Consumer law in that you can bring it back and get a refund. Strictly speaking you need a receipt and you certainly need the product. Superquinn in my opinion will come out of this very good and as for Tesco -avoid them like the plague.


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

rmelly said:


> ? Well if you can prove it contained dioxins they'll be glad to refund I'm sure. Let's not forget that not all port products were affected. The recall and proposed cull is purely a marketing exercise to control the situation, effectively to draw a line under the issue and move forward.


 
can they prove it didn't have dioxins. I use a local butcher so I just chucked it and sought no refund


----------



## Sandals (10 Dec 2008)

Yesterday Tesco took back own bacon no hassle. However Lidl(ATHLONE) wouldnt take back rashers as they had English address on them.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Dec 2008)

Sandals said:


> Yesterday Tesco took back own bacon no hassle. However Lidl(ATHLONE) wouldnt take back rashers as they had English address on them.


 
......which would seem correct if they are not Irish pork products?


----------



## MrMan (10 Dec 2008)

I have heard genuine stories of customers coming back with bits of pudding and sausages and looking for refunds.


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

apparently they are having in trouble identifying irish porkm in UK because once it is processed it UK it can have a British pork label on it


----------



## Ciaraella (10 Dec 2008)

Seems crazy but it was confirmed on Newstalk that you don't need to bring the product back, just the receipt for a refund.


----------



## Padraigb (10 Dec 2008)

If I were a retailer, I would not allow Newstalk make my policy for me.


----------



## sandrat (10 Dec 2008)

I think the national consumer agency made the policy


----------



## Marion (10 Dec 2008)

It certainly is not part of any law. There are no legal rights if the product is not returned. 

Marion


----------



## gillarosa (10 Dec 2008)

Right from the beginning on Saturday night they were saying either dump the product now or bring it back to the Retailer and request a refund, its unreasonable to expect any Retailer to refund goods with receipt only.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> I think the national consumer agency made the policy


They should be put straight on the law.


----------

